# Does This Mean I'm Getting Better??



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok, so my entire life I have had brief periods of dp. They would hit me suddenly, usually caused By a lot of movement around me or getting turned around somewhere. It would just take me out. I couldn't talk to anyone or open my eyes. I felt extremely disoriented. It was like this super intense experience. It I tried to get up or talk to people I would get really bad vertigo and my vision would seem weird sometimes. Well, I have been on lamictal for about two weeks and it has slowly started making some stuff come back. I have fully regained my memory of everything before dp and all the emotions attached to it. I have pre dp hearing 95% of the time and my pre dp vision comes and goes. In general, everything has just gotten much much sharper. In the past couple of days I will have dp, which always feels like a constant numb sensation and then things will get really clear and I will get hit with these sudden episodes that feel exactly like my dp episodes before I had chronic dp. They are SUPER intense. I just sudden feel like I have no idea where I am, can't stant to open my eyes, everything sounds really loud, the vertigo when I try to stand up or talk to people. Would any of this indicate that I am getting better, as I am no longer having the constant numb foggy dp. I am getting clear periods with super intense dp episodes.


----------

